# web comic help wanted!



## gero (Feb 11, 2009)

don't worry, i'm not after donations... yet.  i joined fa awhile ago in order to work on a web comic idea that for now only exists in my head and in a couple of sketchbooks. basically i'm a big cyberpunk fan; william gibson, neal stephenson, spider robinson, etc. the comic is my tribute to the genre, and i am currently working on character designs and storyline structure. 

the premise is the story of a young fox, kit (i'm terrible with names), retold in his last moments. he begins as a delinquent youth who begins running drugs for a hustler who saved his life. he goes on the run, becoming entangled in a broad power struggle between a nation of disenfranchised youths, outlaws, drug-addled assassins, and a fascist military dictatorship, with plenty of good old sex, drugs, and rock & roll thrown in keep your attention. 

i plan on posting actual story outlines and dialog as i develop the story further. like i said, i'm terrible with names, and would appreciate any input. i just wanted to introduce myself and hopefully connect with other artists and fans of furry web comics. so drop me a line!

thanks,
gero
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/gero/


----------

